# How long from initial visit to panel?



## Vickytick (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi we're now on our adoption journey. 

We had the initial visit at end of Jan and course first week of Feb we got excited as they pursued us as we had only sent our enquiry form in and were still deliberating over more IVF. But then silence for 2 months. We have now been assigned a sw as of Friday but she is away until May so it won't begin until then. A friend I made through the course has been told today that they don't expect her to go to panel until October. 

Is this a normal length of time ? One of the reasons we chose this LA is because our GP had said they are good and quick. The LA also told us that its 7 months from initial call to panel but if its Oct that will be nearer 10. I appreciate its a long indepth process and know the reasons but what are people's experiences of the time till panel. Is that average?

Thanks


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Your process seems much quicker then ours so far!

Since initial enquiry til now it's been a full year! We start out home study on Thursday. We've been told that with the new PAR it should be 4-6 months after starting home study to Panel. Our LA pencils in our panel date in the first couple of visits so we have a date to work for. 

Good luck


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

10 months sounds blissful. ours took about two years...

but our LA is a nightmare admittedly.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Sadly, 10 months from initial enquiry to panel is pretty good for most agencies.

It took 7 months for us 1st time round but we were lucky on timing of prep group when we applied, and our sw was fantastic.  10 months was probably about average for the couples on our prep group.


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

I time mine from prep and it was 5 months x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

From initial meeting to panel was 5 months (including a 6 week delay because my mum was diagnosed with breast cancer)  Initial meeting to bringing our lo home should be 9 months (hopefully, with everything that can be crossed being crossed) that's 12 months from our last treatment to bringing him home.


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

We had our initial visit in September and we go to panel in May. I hope your wait isn't too long for things to happen


----------



## Vickytick (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks seem its v much dependent on sw and LA/va that you choose.

Trying to get as much done as we can prior to meeting so there are no more delays.

X


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Our first visit from out sw was in December and we went to panel April 


Good luck


----------



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

We took 16 months from application to panel and were told how lucky we were t was so quick not that it felt quick at the time x


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Our initial visit was June 2012 and we went to panel in December 2012.


----------



## Daizy (Feb 25, 2011)

We were roughly 10 months from initial visit to approval panel. It may have been quicker had we not to wait for the prep course. The wait between approval panel and our little one coming home felt MUCH longer (though it was only about 5 months in total).


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

We had our prep course September then home study October hoping to go to panel May?


----------

